# Valentine's Day Cards!



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Look at these little buggers I spotted at Target today!










Inside:










Edit: And you bet that I'll be sending these to everyone.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Too sweet  thanks for sharing!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

d'awwww so cuuuuute!


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

OMG, I NEED THESE. hahahah Too cute!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I got that one for my boyfriend last year. I thought it was very apt.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Oct 21, 2011)

OMG I MUST HAVE THIS! Hubby and I don't really do Valentine's Day, but that card would be perfect for me to give him. I tend to be a bit prickly at times.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I may just buy them all and make them for birthdays, anniversaries, new babies... etc. :lol:


----------

